# Clipper advise needed please!



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

It?s finally time to give Teddy a hair cut. 
The last time I sent him to the groomer, he came back smelling amazing but fur cut unevenly so I had to spend an hour with scissors to get it look decent!

Thinking of getting automatic pet clippers and just trim his fur myself. 

There?s an insane amount of options on amazon/eBay/Walmart (ie the places I?m able to order from). 

Please help !!!
Do you have any recommendations on what to get??


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

I have this clipper.
https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...3A43134FB3&show=72&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US

I don't use it on my havanese because I ended up leaving them long. But I used to with a mini schnauzer 3-4 times a year (for about 2 years now). It worked well enough, I have no other clipper to compare with of course.

Make sure you get extra blades and snap on combs. Clipping is not that hard, the mini schnauzer looks pretty darn good even after my first time, and I have even clip my sons' hair (a different human clipper with snap on comb) and they turn out pretty good also.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

abi38 said:


> I have this clipper.
> https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...3A43134FB3&show=72&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US
> 
> Make sure you get extra blades and snap on combs. Clipping is not that hard, the mini schnauzer looks pretty darn good even after my first time, and I have even clip my sons' hair (a different human clipper with snap on comb) and they turn out pretty good also.


Might be a dumb question but i?ve Never used clippers.... is there a difference between the human and pet clippers?
There?s just one shop here selling pet clippers and they had a basic Wahl pet clippers for USD 150 (its usd 22 on Amazon for the same!) and the human basic one (same brand and looked similar but box had a man and kid instead of dog and Cat) for USD 9. Can I use the human one on Teddy?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is some info that I made and saved for myself, with exact clipper info. A difference in how the combs are used is important: comb in the direction of the hair growth, not against it. That leaves it much longer.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

I googled the difference between dog and human clipper. Opinion varies. Most seems to say dog clipper is different from humans because dog hair is finer and denser, but I saw someone post saying they had been using human clipper just fine. The key seems to be the quality of the clippers. I had those cheap ones for my children and it worked ok, but I think the dog hair is too fine and the blade wouldn't be sharp enough with those cheap ones.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks for the opinions and advise. 
Might just try the human one and see if it works before paying 10 times more for the dog clippers by the same company/brand!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Teddy Bear said:


> Thanks for the opinions and advise.
> Might just try the human one and see if it works before paying 10 times more for the dog clippers by the same company/brand!


We'll need before and after photos, of course! :wink2:


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*Ordering from amazon*



Teddy Bear said:


> It?s finally time to give Teddy a hair cut.
> The last time I sent him to the groomer, he came back smelling amazing but fur cut unevenly so I had to spend an hour with scissors to get it look decent!
> 
> Thinking of getting automatic pet clippers and just trim his fur myself.
> ...


If you do end up ever ordering a pair from Amazon, let me know which ones and if they work. I've been having a hard time finding a pair on Amazon that are 220V AND are good. I've got a pair now that don't work well on Perry's hair (my Mom said they weren't bad for cleaning up the trip on her scotty) - though to be fair they were pretty cheap.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We've probably had one of each, and mulitples of some, from all the major manufacturers. Currently, I don't think Pam is using anything but Wahl's. Stick to that brand, and spend as much money as you are comfortable with.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Tom King said:


> We've probably had one of each, and mulitples of some, from all the major manufacturers. Currently, I don't think Pam is using anything but Wahl's. Stick to that brand, and spend as much money as you are comfortable with.


Glad to know Wahl is a good brand. 
It was a good price the last time I was able to check at the shop. Actually, was worried about it?s wuality given it?s the same price as those made in China.

Are you using the human or pet clippers on your fur baby?
If you?ve tried both, are they the same?

The shop won?t let us open to box to see them before buying.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm looking at getting a wahl set (cordless) when I'm home - my only problem is that the only ones I can find are 110V not 220, so would need to use it with a transformer. That's not recommended for some products (vitamix mixers for example) because it messes with the watts or something with the motor, but I'm hoping that since it's just about charging it on the transformer and not actually running it off of it it will be ok.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Melissa Brill said:


> I'm looking at getting a wahl set (cordless) when I'm home - my only problem is that the only ones I can find are 110V not 220, so would need to use it with a transformer. That's not recommended for some products (vitamix mixers for example) because it messes with the watts or something with the motor, but I'm hoping that since it's just about charging it on the transformer and not actually running it off of it it will be ok.


Didn't even think about the voltage differences between US and Kenya when I was looking to buy from Amazon! :surprise:

Wouldn't it be easier to order from a UK site (to be delivered to you when you are in the US?) or buy it when in transit (eg from Dubai or Nairobi) on your way back to Uganda)?


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*220V*



Teddy Bear said:


> Didn't even think about the voltage differences between US and Kenya when I was looking to buy from Amazon! :surprise:
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier to order from a UK site (to be delivered to you when you are in the US?) or buy it when in transit (eg from Dubai or Nairobi) on your way back to Uganda)?


I've been checking amazon UK - but haven't found a set that I want yet. When we travel we transit through Addis (though that may change on future trips given how ridiculously high Ethiopian Air has raised the pet in cabin price - Perry's 'ticket' to the US at Christmas will cost more than my ticket - and I get a seat, food, etc - all he gets is to take up my foot room.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Melissa Brill said:


> I've been checking amazon UK - but haven't found a set that I want yet. When we travel we transit through Addis (though that may change on future trips given how ridiculously high Ethiopian Air has raised the pet in cabin price - Perry's 'ticket' to the US at Christmas will cost more than my ticket - and I get a seat, food, etc - all he gets is to take up my foot room.


If travelling with Perry, that limits options such as Dubai (I guess). 
Don't you get a quarantine period when you bring him back to Uganda?
Don't they at least give him a small snack during the flight?

I just bought the basic Wahl human clippers (from a shop here) for Teddy and they're specifically for the South African market (will try them out next weekend ?)

Maybe check for the ones sold in South Africa? Am sure they have large supermarkets that sell online from where you can request international delivery or ask the company directly if they can get you one with 240v.

I saw South Africa contact details for either WAHL or their distributor when I was reading the box of the more expensive (and better packed clippers). If you want, I can check if its on the packing of the basic clippers that I bought and share the contact details it you want to contact them for the clippers you are looking for.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I think the large ones Pam uses now is an older version of this one. All the writing has worn off of it, so I can't find a model number anywhere: https://www.wahlanimal.com/product/km10-brushless-motor-2-speed-professional-clipper-turquoise/

She also uses the little Mini Arco cordless ones a lot.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*clippers*



Teddy Bear said:


> If travelling with Perry, that limits options such as Dubai (I guess).
> Don't you get a quarantine period when you bring him back to Uganda?
> Don't they at least give him a small snack during the flight?
> 
> ...


No quarantine period in Uganda - same as Kenya - we've been flying Ethiopian all the time which has been convenient, but with them raising the rates for pet in cabin, that's probably going to change to Turkish or Brussels in the future (I stay star alliance because then we can access the lounge where ever). I'm not even sure the flight attendants even know he's on the plane - but I do bring him water and some small snacks (so I don't even ask them for it) though I keep them limited to make sure that he doesn't need to potty while we're traveling.

I'll be interested to see how the human clippers work for you because then there are many more options that i can get here - we've got a Game here (the SA version of WalMart) so there are already a lot of SA products here. I think the WAHL 110V clippers would be fine though with a transformer because they're the cordless clippers which means that the connection is just for charging the battery which should be ok. I like the cordless because I'm not very coordinated with the clippers yet and a cord would be just one more thing for Perry to be afraid of. He doesn't mind the clippers themselves, but I've got a grooming stand and he's afraid of the pole! (He won't stand with the pole to his back - got to keep your eye on the scary thing!)


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Melissa Brill said:


> I'll be interested to see how the human clippers work for you because then there are many more options that i can get here - we've got a Game here (the SA version of WalMart) so there are already a lot of SA products here.


We have Game too but they just have 1 type of pet clippers (and its 10 times the price of the cheap basic one!). I bought the clippers from Game. 
I honestly don't know what I am doing and have never used clippers so its best to buy the cheapest one and see if its something I will be able to handle before paying that much for something I may not be able to use again.



Melissa Brill said:


> I like the cordless because I'm not very coordinated with the clippers yet and a cord would be just one more thing for Perry to be afraid of. He doesn't mind the clippers themselves, but I've got a grooming stand and he's afraid of the pole! (He won't stand with the pole to his back - got to keep your eye on the scary thing!)


They have the battery operated Wahl travel clippers at the Kenyan Game branch.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*clippers*



Teddy Bear said:


> We have Game too but they just have 1 type of pet clippers (and its 10 times the price of the cheap basic one!). I bought the clippers from Game.
> I honestly don't know what I am doing and have never used clippers so its best to buy the cheapest one and see if its something I will be able to handle before paying that much for something I may not be able to use again.
> 
> They have the battery operated Wahl travel clippers at the Kenyan Game branch.


I had the same idea re: getting a cheap pair to see if I could do it/ how they would be. The only problem (as I discovered) with some of the cheap ones is that they don't work very well . The set I have seemed to work on on my Mom's scotty, but don't work at all on Perry - which really made me wonder if it was me or if it was the clippers - so that strategy hasn't worked for me. last time I tried to use them I ended up scissor cutting him because I just couldn't get them to clip him at all. So, I've decided to bite the bullet and get a better pair and hope that they work (Scissor cutting him takes so long and I'm not that great at it).

Which department of Game were the clippers in? I tried to look for some here a while ago, but couldn't figure out where they would be.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Melissa Brill said:


> Which department of Game were the clippers in? I tried to look for some here a while ago, but couldn't figure out where they would be.


The pet ones were in the pet section. On the shelf above the dog food. 
The travel clippers were with the rest of the human ones. 
Not sure if it would be similar out there. 
We just have 1 branch here (that I know of)


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*clippers*



Teddy Bear said:


> The pet ones were in the pet section. On the shelf above the dog food.
> The travel clippers were with the rest of the human ones.
> Not sure if it would be similar out there.
> We just have 1 branch here (that I know of)


Great, thanks. Let me know how the human ones work and I'll check them out here.


----------

